

Report: Bill Gates sides with dad, opposes Ballmer on income tax - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/09/report_bill_gates_siding_with_dad_in_support_of_income_tax.html

======
brudgers
That's successful parenting.

~~~
mahmud
That's American politics. The wealthy use their fame and fortune to oppose
each other in the making of laws. All you hear about is how Ballmer, Bezos and
the Gates are for/against 1098. What about the rest of WA?

~~~
yummyfajitas
All you hear is a sheep vigorously protesting a meat filled dinner. What do
the two wolves think?

